# What Your Finger Length Reveals About Your Personality



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

What does your finger length tell you?  I'm C...a "peacenik".  http://higherperspectives.com/finger-length-personality/





​Who would have thought you could learn so much about yourself based on your finger length? Above you’ll see three different hands labeled A, B, and C. With each one, the ring, middle and index finger are different (or sometimes the same) lengths. Put your left hand up and find the one that most closely matches you.

*A) The charming but pragmatic one.*
This one is me! People who have a ring finger longer than the index finger tend to be charming and irresistible to some at least. A’s are the ones who can talk themselves out of just about any situation. Additionally, they’re aggressive and excellent problem solvers. They tend to be incredibly compassionate and are often scientists, engineers, soldiers, and crossword puzzle masters.

*B) The confident, get-it-done type.*
People with shorter ring fingers than index fingers are the self-confident, get-it-done types. They love solitude in which to work and accomplish the things they need to do, but that doesn’t necessarily indicate introversion. They’re very goal oriented and don’t like to be disturbed. They appreciate what they have but often hunger for more.

*C) The peacenik*
C’s are the peace-loving conflict-avoiding types. People with even ring and index finger length are well organized and want nothing but to get along with everyone. They are faithful in relationships, tender and caring partners, but beware: C’s have a fiery core that while suppressed in normal day-to-day activities can be dangerous if unleashed. They might be peaceniks, but please, stay on their good side.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

C here too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2015)

I'm *B*


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm *B*



I think I would have guessed that...


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2015)

I dunno if that's a good or a bad thing that you would have guessed that Jim ..lol...but it's definitely me..although unless I am working from home I don't have any solitude at work, I am part of a team..!!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

It's not good or bad.  You impress me as a girl who has goals and expects to meet or exceed them no matter the difficulty.  Ambition, goal orientated and determined. All with a killer smile and big heart.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

I am A.


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

Interesting, I am not aggressive dammit.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Me either, April. *^#¥}*^+*+^ !!!


----------



## Misty (May 1, 2015)

I'm an A


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2015)

I'm copying this chart and keeping it in my wallet for when   I take out a new date to see what she's like.
Hey, Every bit helps.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2015)

My right hand is a "C", my left hand is a distinct "B".   What the heck does that make me?   A peacenik who wants to be in charge, dammit?


----------



## Lynk (May 1, 2015)

I am A


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2015)

I am an A on this one.


----------



## Misty (May 1, 2015)

jujube said:


> My right hand is a "C", my left hand is a distinct "B".   What the heck does that make me?   A peacenik who wants to be in charge, dammit?



The left hand is the one that is mentioned to use, jujube.


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

I am B.  Yes, this does sound like me.


----------



## Josiah (May 1, 2015)

I'm very much an A in that my index fingers are significantly shorter than my ring fingers.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

I wonder if it makes a difference if one is left handed? There is a more discernible difference in finger length on my right hand. You guessed it, I am a south paw.


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2015)

I'm an A.


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2015)

Are you all afraid to say it out loud?  What are you really, in real words folks.  Apparently I am charming and pragmatic.  I think I'm growing into my fingers the way a puppy grows into his paws (or maybe I'm fooling myself altogether!  What do you think?  Growing or deluded?  No, don't answer, on second thought, don't want to know.


----------



## Cookie (May 1, 2015)

A - Charming and pragmatic - Pragmatic I can believe, charming? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Debby, we are both unbelievably charming and pragmatic! Lol.


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Debby, we are both unbelievably charming and pragmatic! Lol.




Did you have any doubt layful:?  I can feel it oozing out of my pores because I'm just too charming for words!  "in that case, sit in silence' right?


----------



## Cookie (May 1, 2015)

Oh, I suppose I'll have to confess ..... I am so charming! Its a curse, no, its a gift, no its a curse, no its a gift..... LOL


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2015)

Cookie said:


> A - Charming and pragmatic - Pragmatic I can believe, charming? Hmmmmmm




So far I'd agree with this scientifically tested phenomena!  If anyone questions this, just tell 'em Debby said so.  I'm reeeeally charming and I'll vouch for you!  Good deal!  And it won't cost you anything to move up in the ranks!  What a deal!


----------



## Cookie (May 1, 2015)

I think it takes one to know one Debbie, LOL


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2015)

Cookie, you are charming!


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2015)

I'm an A so what does that prove?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

I am A. Hubby is B and is definitely him.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

I'm a "C" and I think that's pretty accurate.  I try to get along, but some people can really annoy me, and that's dangerous.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Why is that dangerous, captain?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I am A.





Misty said:


> I'm an A





Lynk said:


> I am A





Pappy said:


> I am an A on this one.





Josiah said:


> I'm very much an A in that my index fingers are significantly shorter than my ring fingers.





Louis said:


> I'm an A.





Cookie said:


> A - Charming and pragmatic - Pragmatic I can believe, charming? Hmmmmmm





Ameriscot said:


> I am A. Hubby is B and is definitely him.



*A) The charming but pragmatic one.*
This one is me! People who have a  ring finger longer than the index finger tend to be charming and  irresistible to some at least. A’s are the ones who can talk themselves  out of just about any situation. Additionally, they’re aggressive and  excellent problem solvers. They tend to be incredibly compassionate and  are often scientists, engineers, soldiers, and crossword puzzle masters.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

_"Why is that dangerous, captain?"_

C’s have a fiery core that while suppressed in normal day-to-day activities can be dangerous if unleashed.  You never know , I might be the Incredible Hulk, and just look what happens when he gets upset.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

jujube said:


> my right hand is a "c", my left hand is a distinct "b".   What the heck does that make me?   A peacenik who wants to be in charge, dammit?



lol!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'm copying this chart and keeping it in my wallet for when   I take out a new date to see what she's like.
> Hey, Every bit helps.




:rofl:


----------



## Lon (May 2, 2015)

I'm A


----------



## AprilT (May 2, 2015)

At this point, I want a different finger.


----------

